# Are Limestone Rocks No Good?



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

I found 2 pretty good looking rocks today, but I guess they're Limestone.
I'm reading that they're going to raise the PH.

Should I not stick them in? I'm doing a 55 Gallon, probably with community fish.
Is it going to raise it such that it's going to be a problem?
I'm not really attached to them, so I can take them out.

Just would have to find more rocks.
"Brown rocks" the better way to go?
*thumbsup thanx

Photos...


----------



## qvcpets (Aug 4, 2010)

Depends what kind of community fish you are going to be keeping. If they require soft/acidic water then I would remove the limestone, otherwise I'd keep it in


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

stick the rocks in a bucket of water and see how much they raise your ph. Depending on what fish your planning it can put it way over the top.


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

Not exactly sure yet what kinds of fish...
I was kind of hoping that all the types listed as "Community" would use the same PH range.
Things like Angelfish, Tetra, Molly, Loach maybe. That's kind of the type I'm eying.


----------



## qvcpets (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah I'd be weary of the limestone rocks. Molly's can handle it (they can even handle brackish water), but the other fish like tetras require more soft/acidic water and limestone's wouldn't be in their best interest.


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok, one more thing.
The Nursery up the street has a ton of what they thought to be Sandstone based rocks (They weren't 100%...)
They were really thin and circular. I thought it would be pretty cool to stack them or something.

They look like this basically:









How will that affect the PH? The same way the Limestone, raising it?

If so, what kinds of rocks should you be looking for?
Thanks.


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

Just poured some vinegar on the rocks, and no fizzing or crackling.


----------

